# 18” Tire, Wheel, Springs Upgrade with Ride Height Pics Before and After



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

My 2006 GTO has 48,000 miles on it. Under moderate acceleration, I was having horrible traction due to squatting. My rear tires were wearing on the inside edge really bad. It looked like my contact patch under acceleration was about as wide as a bicycle tire. 

My rear ride height from the center of the hub to the lip of the fender was 13 ¼”. I installed Lovells 370mm springs with a 10mm spring pad and KYB shocks. This brought my height to 14 ½. I also had the rear fenders cut. 

I have to agree with the other members that advised to pay particular attention to the offset. I found a great deal on Voxx Ferraro rims (18x8” 40 offset fronts and 18x9 ½” 35 offset rears) and gambled with the rear offset. I have Nitto 245/40/18 on the front and bought 275/35/18 BFGoodrich g-Force Sport COMP-2 for the rear. I would like to have had a greater offset but, No tire rub and the traction is great! 

Here is a great link to help with wheel offset and tire size: Tire Tech Information :: Wheel Size / Tire Calculator and Custom Offsets - Wheel-size.com


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

pics looks nice...how's it feel when you drive???

Bill


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

It drives and rides great. No more squatting and the ride quality is great (not stiff). I can accelerate fairly hard in 1st or second through a turn and it grips the road. before, it would fishtail and it was a unpredictable as hell. If you haven't changed springs, I would recommend it. I wasn't really sure if I needed to or not, but it has made a huge difference.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

JeffM said:


> It drives and rides great. No more squatting and the ride quality is great (not stiff). I can accelerate fairly hard in 1st or second through a turn and it grips the road. before, it would fishtail and it was a unpredictable as hell. If you haven't changed springs, I would recommend it. I wasn't really sure if I needed to or not, but it has made a huge difference.


I just installed 350mm Lovell's and love em. It sits almost exactly as your before pics. The squat is virtually eliminated. Love the ride and the quality of the Lovell's is spot on. Definitly worth the money!!


----------



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

nice!! so the "after" is how the GTOs looked from the factory basically for a few thousands miles?

I bought my 2004 used in 2010 with 23k miles and can't even remember how it sat then. It is now however sitting a bit low in the rear. Almost looks like it has been lowered. I went ahead and ordered Lovells stock height rear springs. 

i bought this (04-06 GTO NO RUB KIT) kit and hoping it will fix my inner tread wear on the front tires. I'm not sure if I should just go ahead and get struts too for the front..


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The rears are really known to sag so it creates an awful drop in the back compared to the front. I have stock height King springs in the rear with 8mm spring pads and it sits close to after pics here.


----------

